# What breed bantam??



## rooster423 (Feb 6, 2014)

I got these bantams from tsc and Idk what breed or sex they are. Can anyone help??


----------



## ladycat (Aug 6, 2012)

Can you post pictures?


----------



## rooster423 (Feb 6, 2014)

Sure, I have nine total. Two white and two barred. Just done know the breed of any of them


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

the second one looks like a light sussex


----------

